# Academy Practice sites



## Anthony5901 (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone know location and time each academy team in Southern California practices at? Much appreciated.


----------



## Keeper_Mom (Dec 4, 2017)

Anthony5901 said:


> Does anyone know location and time each academy team in Southern California practices at? Much appreciated.


Albion DA practices at Mission Bay HS, I'm not sure of the times tho.


----------



## Josep (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m pretty sure 4 DA teams clubs are at OCGP.  Strikers ECNL also there.


----------



## outside! (Dec 7, 2017)

LAGSD practices at Poinsettia in Carlsbad on M, T, Th and F.


----------



## Bananacorner (Dec 7, 2017)

Real?


----------



## Arnie3 (Dec 7, 2017)

Legends FC - Silverlakes - Monday-Thursday - Times vary by age group.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 7, 2017)

Beach FC...El Camino College New Stadium on Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. "Beast Mode Soccer" at Redondo Union High on Tuesday. Two younger Teams 6:00-7:30, Two Olders 7:30-9:00.


----------



## Josep (Dec 7, 2017)

Livinthedream said:


> Beach FC...El Camino College New Stadium on Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. "Beast Mode Soccer" at Redondo Union High on Tuesday. Two younger Teams 6:00-7:30, Two Olders 7:30-9:00.



LTD, how does you dd like BMS?  My kids did his free course back in the day.  Hard to get too from south OC and pricey. I’m glad to see his success.  Plus I heard he works a lot with that crafty little 05 you guys have over there.


----------



## Livinthedream (Dec 7, 2017)

Josep said:


> LTD, how does you dd like BMS?  My kids did his free course back in the day.  Hard to get too from south OC and pricey. I’m glad to see his success.  Plus I heard he works a lot with that crafty little 05 you guys have over there.


She ages out this year and is off to UCSB next year. But I can tell you from first hand experience...Beach is the only DA Club that pays for Beast Mode. Yes we pay about $3000 for DA but that includes 4 trainings a week, a brand new facility to train and play home games, and all the Gear. You know BMS is not cheap, and our $3000 covers all the sessions.


----------

